# Hay box ideas



## ZoeStevens (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey!

I've tried every hay rack imaginable. If it's too hard to get at, the rabbits don't eat it. If it's too easy to get at, they make a huge mess of their cage and then pee in it. If I put it in the litterbox, they just crush and pee on it.

A few weeks ago I used a box and cut a hole in the bottom front and put hay in the top - I attached in to the screen with clips. It worked great! The rabbits could get all the hay they wanted but they had to reach in to get it so I guess it was less messy. But eventually, being only cardboard, the box tore off the clips, fell to the ground of the cage, and got peed on. I want to re-do this idea but I don't have that many boxes and no others of that particular size so I was thinking of building something similar out of wood - heavy enough that I can just place it on the floor of the rather than clip it up.

I also just thought I could perhaps use a tall tupperware type of thing that I could clip because it's light.

I guess I'm just looking for ideas in their vein. Pictures, suggestions, etc. Anything would be helpful!


----------



## Spikethebunny (Jun 19, 2013)

Spike has a hay basket similar to this:

http://store.busybunny.com/new-willow-hay-rack--bb-106-p1111.aspx

I attached it to his pen. He sometimes chews the basket itself (it is edible) but for the most part just eats the hay inside. Once in a while I do find him in it and he goes to the bathroom, but I fixed that for the most part by parking his litter box right in front of it. So he sits in his litter box while eating out of the hay basket.


----------



## ZoeStevens (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks! I am sure Penny will pee in it, she loves to pee everywhere but the litter box, but it's worth a shot.

Do you know if all willow baskets are safe? This says "Sold Out"


----------



## JBun (Jun 19, 2013)

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f69/stormhaven-litter-system-step-step-instructions-48510/

You don't have to put a grid over the litter if you don't need it, but the hay rack works well for mine. They can't pee on it and can't really dig it out.


----------



## curiouscarrot (Jun 19, 2013)

Maybe try to find a plastic grocery bag holder, the hard plastic ones, or make something similar out of pvc pipe?


----------



## molly (Jun 19, 2013)

If you're in Canada, Dollarama has these wire racks that hook on to shelves that can be hing either inside or outside of cages or enclosures like this:






New Moon posted these two ideas on their FB using NIC cubes also: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151530435779701.1073741826.70149324700&type=3


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 19, 2013)

Good advice given.

Just thought I'd add, could you get one of those plastic storage boxes at the dollar store and cut a hole in it? Not sure if it would work but its just an idea. The only thing is they are really big!


----------



## wendymac (Jun 20, 2013)

Another easy way to make a hay holder is to use a gallon jug. You just cut the top off and a big hole in the side and then attach it to the cage. It keeps the hay fines off your floor, along with most of the hay. I've also purchased small plastic containers, that had plastic mesh sides...I just cut some of the mesh off the one long side (to put hay in) and used wire ties to attach it to the cage.


----------



## Minerva (Jun 20, 2013)

You can always putter around the bath sections of hardware/home stores as well to see what you come up with. I was in Orchard (hardware store) and found what had to be one of the strangest inventions ever. An "in-tank magazine rack." It was a wire holder with a hook to hang on the tank of your toilet. It is also the most brilliant hay rack ever because the spacing is perfect and it hooks right on to the pen. 

It is identical to this one:





I even use the handles to lift it in and out. I see that most of the ones online are labeled as OVER tank racks instead of IN tank racks. I lol'd at the "in tank" thing in the store because why on earth would you put magazines IN your toilet tank? How would you read them?


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 20, 2013)

I know some people don't like the idea of putting hay in the litter box. I used to think that too. But I have found it really does work just fine.

Yes, they will pee on it, but when they do, they won't eat it. They won't eat soiled hay. Since I put fresh hay on top 2-3 times per day, they always have fresh hay available and it stays pretty well-contained. 

Since I buy hay by the bale, it's super cheap so I don't have to worry about waste.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 20, 2013)

We've use racks like the ones a Drs Foster and Martin for more than a decade with no problem. Well one problem, Finn and Serena can empty them in about 4 hours.


----------

